# Reviews on Non-Timeshare Mexico All Inclusives



## BevL (Nov 20, 2008)

My son and a group are planning on a spring trip to Mexico.  All inclusive will be the way to go and I'm not wasting one of my weeks on that.

Anybody know of a site where I can compare all inclusives?  Or is there a way to do this on Tripadvisor.  I can't seem to figure out a way to limit my hotel search in, say, Puerta Vallarta.

Also, if anyone has any suggestions of websites for booking, etc., it would be appreciated.  Cheap is the order of the day and since we've taken all of his friends on vacation with us at various times, I've been volunteered to at least come up with some options.  LIkely west coast, east coast is too far for a week and more expensive, probably leaving from Seattle.

Thanks in advance for any help.  


Bev


----------



## tombo (Nov 20, 2008)

There are always some cheap prices on wonderful all inclusives for sale on RCI extra vacations and last call vacations. Either one of those won't require you to use a week of yours. The best deals for air/lodging can usually be found by booking the trip through the resorts themselves when they run a special. Some of the best all inclusives are timeshares. The Mayan resorts and Grand Mayan resorts are spectacular. 

You can get reviews from trip adviser and also there are some really good reviews on all of the AI resorts here on TUG. 

This post would probably get better responses and answers from the people with the most knowledge if moved to the Mexico region thread.

Here is the trip adviser aPuerto Vallarta web site, but it has everything, not just AI's:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotels-g150793-Puerto_Vallarta_Pacific_Coast-Hotels.html

Mayan Palace web site:http://www.grupomayan.com/mayan-palace/

Grand Mayan: http://www.grandmayan.net/nuevoVal/index.php


----------



## Linda74 (Nov 20, 2008)

www.cheapcaribbean.com  will have some good deals....check the AI's out on Trip Advisor.  We traded to Dreams Los Cabos....and got an $60 per person rate for AI....but we used points and it was not a lot of RCI points....
That said, just purchasing a package is probably the right way to go...
The Mayans are great but not all inclusive....


----------



## pammex (Nov 21, 2008)

The Mayans do have a meal plan, but it is expensive and does not include drinks.....

_Portions of this post that could be construed to be an ad have been deleted. Contact by private message should be used rather than posting._

Take care..


----------



## hibbert6 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Travelocity*

On Travelocity, try "Vacation Packages".  Last February I was looking for a Spring Break deal in PV. I played & played online with numerous sites and finally chose Travelocity's deal:  Mon-Fri at the Samba by Pueblo Bonito A/I for $550 pp including air from San Francisco!

I haven't seen anything that good, since.  I think it had to do with Easter being early last year, in March, so there was no definite "Spring Break" week for schools.  Ours was mid-April, and the Samba was not at all crowded.

I chose Travelocity because they had the most consistent low pricing (during February  I was searching) and the most flight options at that price point.  Other sites had prices and flight choices that fluctuated by the day.

Dave


----------



## pammex (Nov 23, 2008)

karen G...oops sorry...guess I posted inappropriate info....accept my apologies...

Was just trying to help with an overflow of weeks I have, kind of thought might sound like an ad, so I will do as you suggest and PM directly....again. my apologies.....


----------



## cdn_traveler (Nov 23, 2008)

*love puerto vallarta*

Hi Bev,

I wish I had more vacation time because I've noticed that the all inclusive packages to Mexico from Canada including air have become really really affordable.

Check out http://selloffvacations.com/ and http://tripcentral.ca/ 
Before I discovered timeshares, I used to use tripcentral and selloffvaca to compare prices and resorts.  From personal experience, selloffvacations usually has the best last minute deals as well.

My husband and I had a great time a few years back at the Royal Decameron in Nuevo Vallarta.   It was only a 3.5 star place but it was definitely a great place for younger people looking for a place to have a great time.  Their animation team was really good and there is a disco onsite.   Food was quite good for 3.5 star rating but breakfast and lunch were buffet and a la carte for dinner with reservations.  Another huge bonus was that it was very easy to hope on a bus and go into Downtown PV.  The bus stop was just up the street a half block away.  This trip was dirt cheap at the time, it was about $597 including air.  Would go again if I was single and going with my girlfriends or with my husband if didn't have a lil one.

We have also stayed at the Grand Marival which is rated 4.5 star.  ++ were that you could have a la carte breakfast, lunch and dinner.  The restaurants were amazing.  The staff were friendly, but just not as warm as at the Royal Decameron.  GM was geared more for a higher end clientele and even the guests seemed to really want to stick to themselves and their own private parties.  There was a disco and animation team as well, but I don't recall it being a great party place.  This was a little more - about $1000 with air. If a good deal comes up, we would go again now with our 18 month old.

We love Mexico and I hope your son and his friends have a good time!
Susan


----------

